# careers,jobs for introvert anxious people.



## jenkydora

I feel comfortable asking my question in here this sub forum for 30 plus, since reading 'Am I the oldest thread' I didnt want to ask this amongts the teens, less response. No offence.

My real questions is what job prospects are there for a 16 year old 

who is a strong introvert with anxiety, she actually has aspergers and the traits of not being spontaneous and anxiety are similar to SA.

She wanted to be a primary school teacher, but she wont even talk to her circle of friends, she only speaks if spoken to directly.

Can anyone give me a link or web address to jobs for shy people or those with aspergers, or even your personal opinion?

Thanks guys, I'll add I would vote for a 30+ chat room.


----------



## TheVoid

How about a writer, baby sitter, artist, house keeping and stuff like that


----------



## Daveyboy

jenkydora said:


> My real questions is what job prospects are there for a 16 year old
> 
> She wanted to be a primary school teacher, but she wont even talk to her circle of friends, she only speaks if spoken to directly.


Believe it or not a School teacher is a good choice sometimes...
Some people with SA (including myself), can actually stand in front of a class and teach or talk to a group of people.. 
Sometimes when it's a one on one and you must come up with things to say with no script is the real hindrance..

So if she really wants to help or teach kids I would help her with her dream..
Another good choice would be a Elementary School social worker/therapist..

PS: I know you were looking for "solitude" jobs, but I'd figure I add my thoughts anyway...Sorry


----------



## MCHB

As a severely anti-social aspie, I've made a living thus far welding. 

If she was so inclined to learn a trade and got on with the right crew, she could potentially do well.


----------



## 87wayz

MBwelder said:


> As a severely anti-social aspie, I've made a living thus far welding.
> 
> If she was so inclined to learn a trade and got on with the right crew, she could potentially do well.


How do you get into that trade? It looks awesome, do you just go to trade school or a community college program of some sort?


----------



## Mystic Force

I do ok as a scientist, as a group we are already labeled as lacking social skills so it is easy to blend in.


----------



## lostinlife

Mystic Force said:


> I do ok as a scientist, as a group we are already labeled as lacking social skills so it is easy to blend in.


Just curious - Did you have to do a lot of networking when you were working on becoming a scientist though? That was what turned me off from the science path. Maybe it was different when you had to go through the whole process, but it was a lot more political than I realized.


----------



## Mystic Force

I had a difficult time getting jobs but once in it is pretty good. I suspect that I would be able to move ahead quicker if I did have a network. But I really can't say I have much of one this is not helped by the fact I am now in adifferent country from where I started, and various other barriers (not SA related) prevented me to really get much of a network at grad school.

Difficulty in getting a job was probably on a par with general issues people with SA have getting jobs. In science at least if you know your stuff you can overcome some of the handicap of lacking in communication skills. One thing they like to do in science interview they will ask a technical question about your field that you should know and if you can't answer it you will not get hired.

I have not too many issues with polotics at least in science when you have to fight your corner it is normally possible to prove something by testing it.


----------



## jenkydora

Thankyou for taking the time to reply, it is considerate and i appreciate the efforts. Agencies wont assist her until she is 18 anyway.

She does like writing crazy bizarre stories, I guess there is a field out there somewhere for her.


----------



## harrison

How about a programming job - I have no experience with this but it would seem to me that it might be good?

Another option could be library work - I worked in lots of libraries and people that are outside the norm are very common. ( no offence of course - I'm about as far out of the norm myself as possible, btw. )


----------



## starfish7

Honestly, I used to be forced to stand in front of a group of my peers, and I would freak out. 

Over the years, I've gotten used to the idea of public speaking. I'm terribly socially anxious, yet in front of a crowd, you're more like an actor. I think for you the worst anxiety will come before going before the group. For me, that is the worst. However, something magical happens, in that once you get up there and start doing what you really love and believe in, your instincts will take over. You will get into "the zone" and go on auto-pilot. At least, that's how it's always been for me. Follow your true passions and you will be fine. 

I think if your true devotion is to teaching, you should go for it. It will be scary at first, but you will get used to your role.


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Engineering seems to be where Asperger's people are suited, along with Accountancy and Quality Control.

However, the creative thing - I'd say it would be good to not supress that. Perhaps carpentry?


----------



## 87wayz

starfish7 said:


> Honestly, I used to be forced to stand in front of a group of my peers, and I would freak out.
> 
> Over the years, I've gotten used to the idea of public speaking. I'm terribly socially anxious, yet in front of a crowd, you're more like an actor. I think for you the worst anxiety will come before going before the group. For me, that is the worst. However, something magical happens, in that once you get up there and start doing what you really love and believe in, your instincts will take over. You will get into "the zone" and go on auto-pilot. At least, that's how it's always been for me. Follow your true passions and you will be fine.
> 
> I think if your true devotion is to teaching, you should go for it. It will be scary at first, but you will get used to your role.


I can attest to this.

I teach full courses as part of my graduate funding and it's strange: I feel no fear and come off as really laid-back.

Teaching can build confidence, and I find that I do well as a presenter or speaker in general. I'm hit-or-miss in one-on-one interaction, though.


----------



## lostinlife

87wayz said:


> I can attest to this.
> 
> I teach full courses as part of my graduate funding and it's strange: I feel no fear and come off as really laid-back.
> 
> Teaching can build confidence, and I find that I do well as a presenter or speaker in general. I'm hit-or-miss in one-on-one interaction, though.


Wow, I wish I could do that. I actually really love teaching but in one-on-one interactions. The group setting turns me off. Part of it is social anxiety/public speaking fear, but I really love just getting into someone's head and figuring out how someone thinks. Once you scale up, you start to lose a lot of that.


----------



## 87wayz

lostinlife said:


> Wow, I wish I could do that. I actually really love teaching but in one-on-one interactions. The group setting turns me off. Part of it is social anxiety/public speaking fear, but I really love just getting into someone's head and figuring out how someone thinks. Once you scale up, you start to lose a lot of that.


I did like tutoring as well, but I think I prefer teaching.

It's true, you will lose some of that proximity in a group setting. But when you do it with SA, it feels like riding a bike with no handlebars.

It's exciting and empowering in that sense --like "look, I'm doing it!"


----------



## popeet

in4b silly entries

baby writer, artist sitter, antique smeller, hidden treasure, cursor, hammer anvil & stapes


----------



## popeet

i had a work from home job checking submissions for completeness for a medical journal. only ever emailed people. lasted 2 years, worked as the documents came in. was soo nice. bless my bawss. tho i have to say, it was my big balls that flippantly created/asked for the job not expecting a 'yes'


----------



## harrison

popeet said:


> in4b silly entries
> 
> antique smeller,


this one sounds like something I could do


----------



## Captainmycaptain

If your SA if fairly significant and are not on meds that are doing a reasonable job of controlling it, teaching is not a good job to get into. Trust me on that.


----------



## TeenyBeany

I know a few teachers who have SA and it's interesting to see that the job has already been posted on here! I worked as a teacher's assistant and saw that there are so many "socially acceptable" options when teaching. An example is; eating in your classroom with the door closed at lunch. Some rooms are equipped with cable television, so one could watch tv as a distraction during their prep time as well. When walking through the halls, just a quick, "hello. busy day!" is all that's needed and well respected


----------



## Mystic Force

Having been a substitute teacher, teaching assistant and college lecturer I would say the key to not being anxious in those situations is preperation. If you have a plan and fall back options to distract students its not as bad. It gets easier as students get to know you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> If your SA if fairly significant and are not on meds that are doing a reasonable job of controlling it, teaching is not a good job to get into. Trust me on that.


I nervously laughed at your comment/post. I always thought being a teacher like a precalculus/calculus teacher at high school would be a good idea because Its a subject im very knowledgeable in. Maybe ill just try as an academic advisor.


----------



## Zendo

Warehouse operative
Website designer/developer
Software/app developer
Delivery driver
Stock taker


----------

